# Seeking Grille Cloth



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a source for Traynor (silver) grille cloth in the GTA, or elsewhere?


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Apparently Yorkville is selling it for the re-issues. I believe you can get it direct or through a dealer like L&M.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Great! Thanks J!


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

The Tubestore has a silver cloth
Grill Cloth - Silver and Black


----------

